# Why Tactical Tailor Rocks



## AWP (Aug 13, 2009)

I placed an order on the 4th, it shipped on the 7th, and it arrived today. They are almost as fast as Amazon. 

Having just received a Malice 3 I may have more ruck than I know what to do with.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 13, 2009)

Coulda told you that, we had one in the shop and it's fuckhooge.


----------



## AWP (Aug 13, 2009)

Which is fine for me, the reliability of Army aviation means I pack for 10 days at a FOB when I travel.

I'm pleased with their customer service, they've always done right by me. I can't recommend them enough.


----------



## nobodythank you (Aug 16, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> I'm pleased with their customer service, they've always done right by me. I can't recommend them enough.



Hmmmmmm..... I can't remember where I heard this before?  :doh:

LOL I have a Malice 3 and I <3 it. heh.  Great company with rock solid gear.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 16, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> I placed an order on the 4th, it shipped on the 7th, and it arrived today. They are almost as fast as Amazon.
> 
> Having just received a Malice 3 I may have more ruck than I know what to do with.




Add more snivel gear !  ;)


----------



## AWP (Aug 17, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> Add more snivel gear !  ;)



Preaching to the choir! 

"E, what's up with the pussy pad?"
"My Slumberjack air mattress?"
"Yeah, that thing."
"Put it under me on a cot."
"Fag, you don't need that shit."
"Does your back hurt when you sleep on a cot there, Airborne?"
"Uh, yeah."
"Then you're a dumbass."

(Now everyone carries one with them. )


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a lot of TT shit.  and I have a Multicam Malice 3   love it.  it's my bug-out bag and hurricane response ruck (one-in-the-same, really.) they have solid gear, and until recently, never had a problem with customer service...  my problem is I've sent them 3 emails asking how I can order a new buckle for my strobe pouch, and have yet to get an answer.  that's totally opposite the last 11 or so times I've dealt with them, as they usually have a response to me within a couple days.  I even got one regarding my multicam ruck from Logan himself...  may he RIP....

maybe it's a fluke.  but for now, I just ordered the buckle and a couple replacements of of Eagle Industries.


----------



## AWP (Aug 21, 2009)

HeloM, I've called them and never had an issue. The email thing is odd and counter to my experiences with them.

Now if I could just get someone to sell TAD Gear besides TAD Gear.....


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 21, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> .
> 
> Now if I could just get someone to sell TAD Gear besides TAD Gear.....


 
Google the equipment you want. You will find other sellers of TAD...Thats what I did with my range bag saved a ton


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 21, 2009)

Polar Bear said:


> Google the equipment you want. You will find other sellers of TAD...Thats what I did with my range bag saved a ton



Your bag is for homo's.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 21, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> Your bag is for homo's.


 
Why you did not mind it when I TEA BAGGED your ass


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 21, 2009)

Polar Bear said:


> Why you did not mind it when I TEA BAGGED your ass



That was Pardus, not me homo.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Aug 22, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> HeloM, I've called them and never had an issue. The email thing is odd and counter to my experiences with them.



like I said earlier, it's completely opposite my experiences as well.  until this email issue, every time I call or email, I get some of the best, helpful service a customer could ask for, and with emails it's a 48-hour or less turn-around, sometimes even same day.  I'm not horribly picky, I know they're a busy lot - but all i needed was a silly buckle.  While I'm not someone who's quick to write someone off for one mistake, I do think it's odd they haven't responded to 3 emails in the course of almost 2 months.  So, since I don't really want to wait forever for a 50 cent buckle, I just ordered a few from Eagle Industries. 

Perhaps next time my luck will be better?  Even a great vendor like TT can't be perfect 100% of the time.  shit happens, after all. :)  glad you like your ruck.  I had the same thought you id when I first saw mine - WTF do I do with all that space??  As if they had been listening the entire time, 3ID gave me an answer a month later - "Hurricane Relief".  :uhh:   but I can't say enough good stuff about my MALICE.  the only think I would change on it has absolutely nothing to do with the ruck, but with the ALICE frame itself.  I'm thinking either Mystery Ranch or LBTC ruck suspension.  I know a couple/few guys on here (Crip, where are you....) swear by MR for ruck frames/rucks, and EATIII has the LBTC suspension system.  I'm holding off til I can justify the ducats for it.


----------

